# Does anyone know how to fix backlight of JVC TV



## NicoleAckermann (May 16, 2021)

Hi, I have a JVC 40 inch tv MODEL NO. LT-40C890 and the backlight isn’t working. The sound works fine, it’s just that it’s seems backlight has given up because it’s just a black screen but when I shine a torch on the screen I can see image very faintly. I’ve even called the store I got the tv from but they said they can’t repair it as they don’t keep any parts of JVC tv. 
I want to try fixing this myself by opening the tv.. and wanted to know if anyone can help with this. 

Any help is really appreciated please.


----------



## SpywareDr (Mar 31, 2014)

Like this:


----------

